# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] DECK AKAI CS-F110 25,00 €

## fuzz

Θέλει συντήρηση (ιμαντες , κεφαλη , ροδακια) _n.jpg968_n.jpg

----------

